# Fish Based Forum - Need Input



## Hardy85 (May 3, 2013)

Hey guys / gals

A few friends and I put together a new forum with the focus of building a species profile data base for fish, plants, and inverts.

Feel free to swing by if you are interested in writing a few up, we have an easy to use template

Thank you from 

AquaticEnthusiasts.com


----------

